# Ordine, commissione ...



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti!

Cerco il termine tecnico giusto che esprime  l'oggetto di un contratto (verbale o scritto) che autorizza e nello stesso tempo obbliga a qualcuno (una ditta, persona fisica, ...) di fare un certo tipo di lavoro professionale o prestare un certo servizio.

Nota:

Quello che voglio chiedervi è molto più semplice di quello come sono riuscito a formulare la mia domanda ... (A volte è un po' difficile spiegare qualcosa nella stessa lingua in cui uno non conosce o cerca appunto la parola chiave della sua domanda.)

Esempio:

Supponiamo che sono un traduttore (oppure ho una ditta che si occupa di traduzione). Qualcuno ordina da me (o da noi) un certo tipo di lavoro, p.e. tradurre la Divina Commedia all'ungherese (poco probabile perché è stata già tradotta parecchie volte ). Allora, dal punto di vista terminologico/nel linguaggio burocratico, come viene chiamata una tale "cosa"? Secondo i dizionari bilingui potrebbe trattarsi di _ordine, ordinazione, ordinamento, commissione, commessa _(e chissà cos'altro).

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## bearded

Ciao
Io suggerirei in questo caso di usare semplicemente 'ordine'. Ho ricevuto un ordine per la traduzione di questo libro.
(Di tutti i termini che hai elencato, 'ordinamento' è decisamente fuori posto: è una specie di 'statuto').
'Ordinazione' si dice quando si ordina la spesa a domicilio. Al fruttivendolo passo l'ordinazione per telefono (ci sono anche altre accezioni, ma non sono adatte al tuo caso).
'Commessa' è un ordine importante, spesso ufficiale: la Ditta X ha ricevuto una commessa per la costruzione di un ponte...
'Commissione' nel senso di ordine è poco usato, e suona straniero. Di solito si usa per 'incombenza' (esco a fare delle commissioni, ad es.degli acquisti..) oppure per 'provvigione' (la commissione del rappresentante è del 5%).


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao bearded! Grazie, anche per la spiegazione delle differenze.


----------



## Nino83

D'accordo con bearded.  
Aggiungerei che nel linguaggio formale la parola "commissione" è abbastanza utilizzata, e si può dire "mi è stata commissionata una traduzione" o un lavoro, in generale.


----------



## bearded

Nino83 said:


> si può dire "mi è stata commissionata una traduzione" o un lavoro, in generale.


Sono d'accordo.  Però di sicuro non diresti mai ''ho ricevuto una/la commissione per una traduzione''.  Soltanto in un archivio aziendale, forse, si potrebbe trovare - per rintracciare gli ordini ricevuti - ''numero di commissione...''. Ma è un brutto (a mio parere) Italiano burocratico.
Più spesso - anche lì - si trova ''numero d'ordine''.


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> Però di sicuro non diresti mai ''ho ricevuto una/la commissione per una traduzione''.


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie, Bearded e Nino.


----------



## Pegasillo

Ciò che è stato scritto è corretto, tuttavia vorrei anche aggiungere in alternativa, sperando di non confondere le acque, che, quando si tratta di professioni, spesso si usa anche la parola *prestazione*, *prestazione professionale*, o anche specificando di seguito / sostituendo il tipo concreto di prestazione professionale, usata in abbinamento al sostantivo *richiesta* e al verbo *richiedere*. Non a caso ci sono anche i _contratti per prestazione d'opera_, nella cui tipologia spesso rientra la traduzione.
Ad es.: "Ho ricevuto / ho avuto una *richiesta di prestazione* (*professionale*) per tradurre la Divina Commedia da parte del cliente XY".
O ancora: " Mi _*è stata richiesta*_ una *prestazione* (*professionale*) per tradurre la Divina Commedia.
O anche semplicemente: "Ho ricevuto una richiesta di traduzione della Divina Commedia" / " Mi è stato richiesto di tradurre la Divina Commedia"
Saluti!


----------



## elmajorero

Io farei riferimento alla parola "incarico".

Ho ricevuto l'incarico di tradurre la Divina Commedia.
Sono stato incaricato di tradurre la Divina Commedia.
La tale ditta mi ha conferito l'incarico di tradurre la Divina Commedia.
La tale ditta conferisce al signor X l'incarico di tradurre la Divina Commedia.


----------



## bearded

La parola ''incarico'' è giustissima quanto a significato. Anche ''conferire un incarico'' è buon Italiano. Tuttavia l'OP cercava un termine ''nel linguaggio burocratico'', e secondo me ''incarico'' è più corretto nel linguaggio... di tutti i giorni.  Difficilmente si scriverebbe in un documento commerciale o burocratico ''Incarico n°...'' e tanto meno si troverebbe in un archivio il ''Numero di incarico'' (mia opinione personale).


----------



## elmajorero

bearded man said:


> La parola ''incarico'' è giustissima quanto a significato. Anche ''conferire un incarico'' è buon Italiano. Tuttavia l'OP cercava un termine ''nel linguaggio burocratico'', e secondo me ''incarico'' è più corretto nel linguaggio... di tutti i giorni.  Difficilmente si scriverebbe in un documento commerciale o burocratico ''Incarico n°...'' e tanto meno si troverebbe in un archivio il ''Numero di incarico'' (mia opinione personale).



La numerazione, normalmente, in "burocratese" e "giuridichese" (linguaggio nel quale vanto mio malgrado un'esperienza ventennale) viene riportata nel "riferimento" o nell' "oggetto" d'una comunicazione formale.
Convengo che, in tale ambito, sia rara l'indicazione "incarico n°" (se non per quei rapporti continutativi giust'appunto caratterizzati da una notevole pluralità d'incarichi, molto simili tra loro), perchè, semmai, è più usuale una formula del tipo "contratto/commessa n°....".
Però smentisco che "_incarico_" sia un termine utilizzato solo nel linguaggio "di tutti i giorni".
Quando l'attività in argomento è di tipo professionale/intellettuale, ma generica, infatti, il termine "_incarico_" viene normalmente usato, anche nel linguaggio burocratico e/o giuridico, nella stesura d'un contratto o una commessa (essendo, semmai, questi ultimi - come dianzi accennato - ad essere contrassegnati da numerazione).
Per completezza, diverso è il discorso in alcuni campi d'attività specifica, ove la terminologia è altrettanto specifica (si pensi, ad esempio, alla "rappresentanza" o alla "difesa legale", in cui i temini "_mandato_" e "_procura_", rispettivamente, sono praticamente d'obbligo).


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie a tutti per l'interessatne e (per me) utilissima discussione .

Provo a dire un esempio _ad hoc_ dal mio ambiente di lavoro (informatica, software) per sapere se io abbia capito bene le possibili differenze tra i termini che avete menzionato:

1. X ordina un software da Y per valutare la presenza/assenza degli impiegati - questo sarebbe un *ordine*
2. Il "contratto di servizio"  tra X e Y (tra l'atro) contiene:
- la *richiesta *di fornire automaticamente l'upgrade del software fornito da Y (quando esce una nuova versione)
- la *prestazione* di controllo dei dati nel caso di necessità (segue la specificazione più dettagliata)
- l'*incarico* di eliminare gli eventuali errori del software entro _n_ giorni (dopo l'avviso del sospetto/indizione da parte di X).

(Nell'ultimo punto invece di _incarico _forse preferirei qualcosa di "più forte", p.e. _obbligo  ... _)



Pegasillo said:


> ...  Ad es.: "Ho ricevuto / ho avuto una *richiesta di prestazione* (*professionale*) per tradurre la Divina Commedia da parte del cliente XY"... O anche semplicemente: "Ho ricevuto una richiesta di traduzione della Divina Commedia" / " Mi è stato richiesto di tradurre la Divina Commedia" ...


Ho capito, ma ho la sensazione che il termine  _richiesta_ non sostiusca il termine _ordine_, cioè uno (sia una persona fisica sia una ditta) non ha il diritto di pormi delle _richieste_, se non sulla base di un _contratto _od _ordine _esistente (che lo autorizzi a far così).

Sono curioso delle vostre eventuali reazioni ...


----------



## elmajorero

Dovendo redigere un contratto del genere, io, molto più semplicemente, scriverei:

Il "contratto di servizio" tra X e Y (tra l'atro) prevede:
- l'automatica fornitura dell'upgrade del software fornito da Y (quando viene rilasciata una nuova versione)
- il controllo dei dati in caso di necessità (segue specificazione più dettagliata)
- la correzione degli eventuali errori del software entro _n_ giorni (dopo la segnalazione da parte di X).

Questo è - a mio avviso - un buon italiano "contrattuale", senza troppi fronzoli inutili.

P.S.: non si dice "per sapere se io abbia capito bene", bensì "per sapere(meglio ancora: verificare) se ho capito bene"


----------



## francisgranada

...


elmajorero said:


> Dovendo redigere un contratto del genere, io, molto più semplicemente, scriverei: ...


Sono d'accordo, neanch'io formulerei un contratto esattamente così. Ma non è questa la mia domanda. Ho voluto chiedervi se i termini _richiesta, prestazione _e_ incarico _sono usati adeguatamente nel mio esempio (nonostante la formulazione "pesante", che poi non è una cosa del tutto inesistente nel linguaggio burocratico, anche se non appunto così come l'ho scritta io  ...).


> ... non si dice "per sapere se io abbia capito bene", bensì "per sapere(meglio ancora: verificare) se ho capito bene"


Grazie.


----------



## elmajorero

francisgranada said:


> ...
> Sono d'accordo, neanch'io formulerei un contratto esattamente così. Ma non è questa la mia domanda. Ho voluto chiedervi se i termini _richiesta, prestazione _e_ incarico _sono usati adeguatamente nel mio esempio (nonostante la formulazione "pesante", che poi non è una cosa del tutto inesistente nel linguaggio burocratico, anche se non appunto così come l'ho scritta io  ...).
> Grazie.



Per quanto di mia opinione, i termini _richiesta, prestazione _e_ incarico_ sono stati usati "in maniera appropriata" (adeguatamente non è l'espressione più indicata, così come "inesistente" - meglio: "inusuale", "infrequente").

"anche se non appunto così come l'ho scritta io" suona "straniero".
Per "suonare" italiano avresti dovuto scrivere: "anche se, per l'appunto (o "giust'appunto"), non così come l'ho scritta io"


----------



## Pegasillo

francisgranada said:


> Grazie a tutti per l'interessatne e (per me) utilissima discussione .
> 
> Provo a dire un esempio _ad hoc_ dal mio ambiente di lavoro (informatica, software) per sapere se io abbia capito bene le possibili differenze tra i termini che avete menzionato:
> 
> 1. X ordina un software da Y per valutare la presenza/assenza degli impiegati - questo sarebbe un *ordine*
> 2. Il "contratto di servizio"  tra X e Y (tra l'atro) contiene:
> - la *richiesta *di fornire automaticamente l'upgrade del software fornito da Y (quando esce una nuova versione)
> - la *prestazione* di controllo dei dati nel caso di necessità (segue la specificazione più dettagliata)
> - l'*incarico* di eliminare gli eventuali errori del software entro _n_ giorni (dopo l'avviso del sospetto/indizione da parte di X).
> 
> (Nell'ultimo punto invece di _incarico _forse preferirei qualcosa di "più forte", p.e. _obbligo  ... _)
> 
> Ho capito, ma ho la sensazione che il termine  _richiesta_ non sostiusca il termine _ordine_, cioè uno (sia una persona fisica sia una ditta) non ha il diritto di pormi delle _richieste_, se non sulla base di un _contratto _od _ordine _esistente (che lo autorizzi a far così).
> 
> Sono curioso delle vostre eventuali reazioni ...



Allora, per quanto riguarda l'uso dei termini da un punto di vista giuridico, penso che elmajorero abbia più titoli di me per affermare l'appropriatezza o meno dei termini usati (ho letto in un altro thread che ha una formazione di tipo giuridico). 

Circa quello che ho scritto io, mi riferivo soprattutto a casi di prestazioni professionali, come l'esempio citato della traduzione. Se dici a qualcuno: "Ho ricevuto una richiesta di traduzione della Divina Commedia / Ho avuto una richiesta di prestazione per tradurre la Divina Commedia", questi ti comprenderà perfettamente, perché si tratta di formule corrette in italiano e adeguate al contesto.
La parola "_ordine_" - che è in assoluto corretta -, pur andando bene per molte situazioni, comprese probabilmente quelle relative a prestazioni professionali, tuttavia, nel mio personale modo di sentire, trovo sia più idonea per un contesto/documento che abbia come oggetto una o più cose materiali e tangibili. P. es.: "_ordine_ nº X, oggetto: cartucce per stampanti, nº 3 unità".

Diversamente, per una traduzione, magari scriverei più volentieri come titolo della ricevuta (che in genere si emette a lavoro ultimato): "Ricevuta per _prestazione professionale_". E in oggetto: "_Prestazione_ di servizi di traduzione del libro Divina Commedia ... ecc.".
E nel contratto (e qui elmajorero mi strozzerà! ), perché no, io nell'oggetto scriverei "_Richiesta_ (_incarico_) di servizi di traduzione del libro Divina Commedia ecc. ecc.". Anzi, in passato l'ho fatto e non ho avuto rimostranze di alcun tipo (ma non significa nulla)... 
Certo, il contratto di lavoro ingloba una richiesta di prestazione, su cui il lavoratore e il datore di lavoro si accordano, espressamente specificata nello stesso, e non ti si può richiedere null'altro che non sia incluso nelle mansioni indicate nel contratto.
E sì, certo, non intitolerei un documento del rapporto lavorativo (contratto, nota, ricevuta o altro) "_richiesta_", però, come hai visto, non avrei problemi a usarlo (come anche _incarico_, _prestazione_, _commessa_ e altri termini che ora mi sfuggono) dentro i documenti stessi.
"_Ordine_", ripeto, lo adopererei solo per dare titolo a documenti di ambito commerciale quando si tratti di oggetti / cose concrete o ben specificate, ma forse è un mio modo personale di interpretare il termine, non so...

Saluti!


----------



## elmajorero

Pegasillo said:


> "_Ordine_", ripeto, lo adopererei solo per dare titolo a documenti di ambito commerciale quando si tratti di oggetti / cose concrete o ben specificate, ma forse è un mio modo personale di interpretare il termine, non so...



Sono assolutamente d'accordo, anche per motivi di "convenienza".

La parola "ordine", soprattutto se ti rivolgi a chi esercita una libera professione (vera, non fittizia come quelle che alcune imprese - normalmente finanziarie o assicurative - "inventano" per sfruttare i vantaggi di quelli che sono, in realtà, rapporti subordinati, senza, però, sopportarne gli oneri), può risultare antipatica al punto da compromettere il rapporto.


----------



## Kotis

Nell'ambito aziendale vedo usati, come sostantivi, "ordine" per la produzione o acquisto di beni materiali, "commessa" per le lavorazioni, "incarico" per una prestazione professionale di tipo intellettuale, "richiesta" che va bene un po' per tutto. 
Come verbi, "ordinare", "commissionare" (sia per le lavorazioni finalizzate alla produzione di beni che per le prestazioni di servizi), "incaricare", "richiedere".
OT (scusate): il tema sull'utile l'ho visto chiuso, ma concordo con i validissimi suggerimenti di Nino.


----------



## quasi.stellar

francisgranada said:


> a qualcuno ... di fare un certo tipo di lavoro professionale o prestare un certo servizio.


_ordine_ = riguarda soprattutto lo scambio di beni materiali (ho passato un ordine per 100 paia di scarpe del tal tipo)

_ordinazione_ = si usa quasi solo per il ristorante il bar e simili (abbiamo fatto l'ordinazione un'ora fa e nessuno è venuto, il cameriere ha preso l'ordinazione)

_ordinamento_ = è un complesso di norme o di leggi organizzate, in genere in un corpus o in un codice (l'ordinamento giuridico di uno stato, l'ordinamento penale, l'ordinamento giudiziario)

_commissione_ = (meglio "incarico") commettere significa "affidare" - si può "commettere" a qualcuno un certo incarico, in questo caso chi affida l'incarico si chiama committente e chi lo riceve commissionario - commissione è detto anche il compenso per l'esecuzione dell'incarico pattuito per contratto - e in genere si usa per un incarico di rappresentanza commerciale, dove il committente dà mandato al commissionario di concludere affari in nome e per proprio conto
(tipico è il contratto di agenzia)
(un bell'esempio di uso giuridico si ha nel "commettere in arbitri", che si può aggiungere a un contratto, e significa affidare il giudizio su un'eventuale controversia a un collegio arbitrale invece che al giudice ordinario)

_commessa_ = è un incarico per l'esecuzione di un'opera pubblica da parte di un ente pubblico (abbiamo ricevuto una commessa per la costruzione di 25 navi del tal tipo. il compenso risolleverà i nostri problemi di liquidità)


Posso aggiungere, come è stato detto, *incarico*, che è generico ma va bene, e *mandato*, che riguarda (come chiedi) l'esecuzione di una prestazione professionale, di vendita o di prestazione di servizi.
Quindi abbiamo:
_ordine _= ordinante, ordinatario
_ordinazione XX
ordinamento XX
commissione_ = committente, commissionario
_commessa = committente, XX
incarico =_ incaricante, incaricato
_*mandato* _= mandante, mandatario

Quindi:
_- La ditta tale conferisce al sig.Pinco mandato per la vendita dei propri prodotti nella zona tale. La sua prestazione verrà compensata con una commissione del 5% sul prezzo conseguito.
- Il signor Tizio conferisce all'avvocato Caio mandato per la rappresentanza dei suoi interessi in tutti i gradi di giudizio.
- La ditta tale conferisce al sig. Sempronio l'incarico per la traduzione di tutti i propri testi per la pubblicazione._

Io non direi: la richiesta di incarico, che come giustamente dici è una duplicazione. Piuttosto aggiusterei il verbo: "*conferisce*", mandato o incarico, il primo è più formale e il secondo è più generico, ma sono quasi equivalenti.
La formula giusta (a mio avviso) quindi è: *conferisce mandato* (senza articolo, conferisce mandato per) o *affida l'incarico *(incarico di [incarico di tradurre] o per [incarico per la traduzione]).
"Richiesta" da solo, invece, non è un termine giuridico o commerciale. Non diresti mai "affida la richiesta".
In ogni caso non _"Richiesta (incarico) di servizi di traduzione del libro Divina Commedia (post 16) _= perché un contratto sia valido e efficace occorre anche l'accettazione, il documento riguardante una richiesta quindi non sarebbe completo.

Naturalmente, in tutti questi casi l'incarico è continuativo e non puntuale. Se si vuole affidare un incarico per una sola prestazione, va bene _affidare _e va bene _incarico_.


----------

